# Hey you! Stop flowering!



## africannibis (Jan 23, 2006)

Calling all experts:
I am doing some NGO work in equitarial Africa and since the local is shameful hay, I naturally had a buddy send me a couple dozen high quality Hashmaster cross breeds (strong sativa presence) to tide me over until I get home. I am a seasoned grower so I am completely confused at the speed in which the little fellars are going into flower. Here is the routine. 4 weeks indoor, standard 400 watt MH going 24/24 at 23 degrees. Lots of love, lots of care. Per usual stuff. Here, year round 12/12 is the outdoor situation so when the little fellars are ready for some fresh air, I give 'em an additional 2 hours via 55 watt spotlight and inverted aluminum foil-lined cone. But within 7 days the males begin to show and the females shortly therafter. I got 20 plants in blazingingly beautiful 29 degree sun that are going to produce me half an ounce at this rate. What can I do? Magic elixers? Are $2, top of the line, genetically manipulated seeds with extra sativa tendencies destined to fail in this enviroment? I need help. Even if experimental, wacky, or just plain rumour, does anybody have any tips? What does your intuition tell you?


----------



## skunk (Feb 6, 2006)

im not an exspert but you are messing your light cycle up . when vegging use your 400mh 24/7 till they are atleast 2 months old . and if your outdoor enviroment is already 12/12 that is perfect for flowering without adding your additional 2 hour 55 watt light . now that they are flowering you need to leave them outside at all times . no bringing them in for extra light you might stress the females into turning hermi. also spotlights wont make anything grow except your electric bill.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah, if by 24/24 you mean 24 hours of light then 24 off, you are totally stunting the plants. Sativas do great in that climate. Just either put the lights ona timer at 18/6 or leave them on 24/7 and then just put them outside whenever they are ready to flower and always remember that plants double insize usually during flowering


----------



## Hick (Feb 6, 2006)

Read 'n re-read your post, and if I understand it, "they are flowering too fast"?, you feel that they shouldn't be showing in 7 days? with 12 hours of sunshine+2hrs spotlights.


> 400 watt MH going 24/24


 if thos numbers referr to 24/0(as I suspect) There would be the reason, that I would guesse they flowred quickly. Cutting the light hours. 
  I'm not an authority on sativas, but seems that I've read, that pure 'equatorial' sat's, should be grown from seed to maturity on 12/12 regime. Which makes good sense. It is their natural cycle. Not sure how the 24/0 would affect high influence sativas.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't get this post......


----------

